# So I like wooden squonkers!



## Genosmate (23/10/15)

Made some more wooden squonkers,one from stabilised figured maple and one from leadwood just for my favourite atty the RM2.Both take single 18650 batteries and are finished in CA glue.
The maple was donated by the squonkmaster from Durban and I made it for someone as a gift.
Pity I'm useless with wires and stuff or I'd have a go at a DNA thing.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 13 | Creative 1


----------



## Lushen (23/10/15)

Wow, that is just flippen brilliant. You are really talented!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

Beautiful work @Genosmate as always. I think I know who it's for and if I'm right, it's totally deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (23/10/15)

One day when i'm a big boy i'm also going to try that Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (23/10/15)

Damn. I've been looking at making a squonker for me but just haven't got to it. 
Will have to get some wood to work with. 

Great job on these

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/15)

Stunning craftsmanship .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/15)

Nothing better than taking a block of wood and turning it into a function piece of beautiful art!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (23/10/15)

they are stunning man, there is just something about a beautiful piece of crafted wood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (23/10/15)

Would mopani be any good for mod building? Just love the grain in mopani


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

Jos said:


> Would mopani be any good for mod building? Just love the grain in mopani
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You could if you made a 'blank' with some alumilite resin


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/15)

Beautiful Genosmate!

Forget about the wires, use Reo parts, so they can stand the test of time ☺

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/10/15)

Beautiful !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/10/15)

Jos said:


> Would mopani be any good for mod building? Just love the grain in mopani
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Mopane should be fine.I use a milling machine to work the wood and it spins much slower than say a woodworking router,so the harder the timber the better,pine for instance won't work on a milling machine,the grain just tears, but you could use a router.

Moppane has a Janka Hardness of 3390 lbf,to give you an example I've milled Zebrano which only has 1830 lbf and it was just about OK.The leadwood I've just finished is 3570 lbf and it mills nicely.

Reactions: Informative 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## kimbo (24/10/15)

@Genosmate very nice, you becoming a master modder

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/9/18)

@Genosmate outstanding work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/9/18)

I dint know that squonking was a thing 3 years back !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I dint know that squonking was a thing 3 years back !!!



I think that squonking goes back much further than three years. The Reosmod guys will be able to tell you exactly when they started.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/9/18)

Reo's changed the game back then.before that and in-between was ego and torches

Reactions: Like 2


----------

